# Is anybody using SHEETROCK Tools?



## Big Bison Tools (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm curious if anybody is using the new SHEETROCK brand Tools. I was looking at the Sheetrock Tools website and they look to be really sharp looking, quality tools. I'm especially curious to know about Sheetrock Tools mud mixer. They claim that it does not vibrate the mud bucket when mixing. They have a video of a gentleman mixing mud and the bucket seems to be stable. I currently use all Marshalltown tools and they work fine but the handle always seems to be a little to wide.

I'd like to try the Sheetrock tools out but no one sells them in my local area. I'd appreciate any input from those that have used them.

Also...as if I'm not busy enough working all the time...I'm currently working on building a website dedicated to selling drywall tools (I won't advertise the url here so I don't violate the Contractor Talk policy). Since it seems hard to get ahold of the Sheetrock brand tools, I am interested in selling them on my website. Although, I don't know if the Sheetrock brand tools are hard to find because no one is using them or because they just aren't carried by other suppliers on the net. I've used a lot of USG's products over the years and they are always of the highest quality...I'd assume that their sheetrock tools will be as well.

In the meantime, I'll have to try and order a set and get them shipped to me. When/If I get a set, I'll post my thoughts on the Sheetrock brand tools.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

The sheetrock mixer is great if you use boxes of mud. If you use buckets, any water added makes it come out the top. If box mud is your deal then this is a must have. I use buckets most the time and the Jiffler mixer is my choice. Havent tried their knives yet would like to but supplier is many miles away.

Nate


----------

